# Turkey Call For Davidduckman



## Twig Man (May 13, 2012)

This is a call I made for David Weir. It is Flamed Box Elder from Kevin and a persimmion striker. Hope you enjoy it David!! And thanks for the trade.

John


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 13, 2012)

SonshineCalls said:


> This is a call I made for David Weir. It is Flamed Box Elder from Kevin and a persimmion striker. Hope you enjoy it David!! And thanks for the trade.
> 
> John



totaly awsome beutifull work john ill use it next weekend its my last chance couldnt get out this weekend thanks: drinks:


----------



## bearmanric (May 14, 2012)

Nice pot call. I would be interested trades. I make awsome Predator calls. Crow and very good elk calls. That flame box elder is to die for nice. Rick


----------



## Twig Man (May 14, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> Nice pot call. I would be interested trades. I make awsome Predator calls. Crow and very good elk calls. That flame box elder is to die for nice. Rick



Rick there arent many elk in south alabama LOL. And I dont hunt yotes. But I do turkey hunt so if you can do an owl hooter that would be a good trade.


----------



## bearmanric (May 15, 2012)

I sell call parts to other callmakers. I have owl hooters but have never made one. I'll check out customcalls maybe i'll make one. Thanks. Rick


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful wood and Very nice use of it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 16, 2012)

got your call today john frickin awsome sounds beutifull great workmanship i can see a battle with those dam sons of mine over ownership . if you got any more like that just let me know i got wood :thanx: again dave


----------



## Twig Man (May 17, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> got your call today john frickin awsome sounds beutifull great workmanship i can see a battle with those dam sons of mine over ownership . if you got any more like that just let me know i got wood :thanx: again dave



Thanks Dave!! Glad you like the call. I recieved the wood today and I thank you very much. I am currently waiting on slate to come in and have to make Kevin and his wife and Rob a call. Then I am going to be making about 25 calls for the Christmas season.

John


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2012)

I've always thought that these kind of calls were really neat. I never understood how they worked until a guy at work demonstrated one for me. Now, I think that they are even cooler. Very nice work and very nice choice of wood.


----------

